# Super Tech RV & Marine Antifreeze (-50 F) Walmart



## jogasper

I have a fifth wheel in Twin Mountain, Nh in the mountains and have always bought my winterizing products at West Marine. The temperatures in the NH mountains can stay below zero sometimes for weeks at a time. I am wondering if anyone has experience with Super Tech RV & Marine Antifreeze (-50 F) from Walmart, good or bad?


----------



## C Nash

I have used the antifreeze from walmart and had no problem.  Never used it in that kind of weather. It will turn to slush at low temps but would think if it states -50 it should hold down to that.


----------



## vanole

I use the stuff from Walmart also.  Just bought some though at Tractor Supply for $2 a gallon.  Couldn' pass up that price.

Jogasper I'm originally from Errol I really miss NH but don't miss the winters nor shoveling the white stuff.


----------



## H2H1

Jeff are you saying TS has a gallon of marine/rv antifreeze for $2 a gallon?


----------



## vanole

Holis,

Yes, picked it up at their store in Chesapeake Va.


----------



## H2H1

thanks, I know where I be going now


----------



## vanole

Hollis,

Up here they had a grunch of it at an end of and aisle in the auto section.  Sorry for the mispel of your name in the above post.


----------



## H2H1

hey not a problem, it has been misspelled many time, and I have been called other names as well. Life is to short to worry the small things. Just in joy life the best you can


----------



## akjimny

Jogasper - Here's my winterizing procedure.  

1.  Drain black, gray and fresh water tanks.
2.  Open the low point drains in the fresh water system.  My motorhome has three.  Your rig could be different.
3.  Hook air adapter to the city water input and blow the residual water out of the fresh water lines.
4.  Access the fresh water tank (mine's under the master bed), remove the top plug and vacuum any residual water out withy my shop vac.
5.  Disconnect the fresh water intake line from the tank and stick it in a gallon jug of RV antifreeze.  Run pump and put about 3 gallons of antifreze in the system, until it runs pink and alll outlets (kitchen, shower, bath and toilet).
6.  Hook the intake line back up, hook up the air adapter to the city water input and blow as much of the antifreeze out as I can.
7.  Pull the anode out of the hot water heater and vacuum out any residual water/antifreeze.

This is kinda labor-intensive and wastes 3 gallons of antifreeze, but come spring I don't have to spend hours flushing all that pink stuff out.  This has worked for me up here in Alaska down to 20 below last winter with no problems.


----------



## vanole

akjimmy gave you some good gouge.  I'd like to add a couple. Don't forget icemaker in fridge or washer dryer combo if installed.  If you have any under counter filters put them on bypass or you will pink them up and if like me forget about them.  In the spring when you dewinterize and you know you have drained the lines and can't figure out why the water is still pink it will eventually dawn on you what the problem is.


----------



## H2H1

well Jeff, I went to TS  yesterday and got 2 gallons of antifreeze, cost was $3.98 per gallon, so I guess I missed the sale. OH well I have it when time comes to put it in. The way I look at it is, $8.54 is a lot cheaper than doing plumbing when spring comes around again. We be out about as soon as Maria knee get better to walk on. Hope to see ya on the road.


----------



## James Waldrop

Hello all

I just found this board and it has a lot of good information.

I winterised yesderday with supertech RV and Marine antifreeze, straight the way the directions say.

When I got home I put a jug of it into the freezer overnight, it was frozen (not just sludge)

this morning.

Needless to say , but I'm in a bit of overwhelm .

Whats up with this ?

    Jim


----------



## LEN

I have reaqd and only read that these low temp anti freeze will freeze at very low temps but they don't expand like water does so no damage.
I always just blow as much as I can out at 40 psi and call it good and never had a problem down to zero or so. Then put the anti in the traps and washer.
What little is left in the water tank shouldn't do any damage freezing.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

I, like most on here have used that product for years. I have never had a problem. I will be winterizing very soon. I have 3 gal on the shelf in the garage just waiting to be used. But to be honest I hate to use it, that just means I have stopped camping  till next Spring.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

We honestly don't blow the water out.  We pump in anti freeze and when the flow turns pink, you are good to go.  Then we pour a little extra down the drains into the traps.


----------



## C Nash

Thats the way I have always did when we were not going south Ken.  This time I have just blown out the lines because it will be Feb before we get to leave.  Short trips in the meantime so will still be using the MH.  Have a small air compressor so no trouble.  yes, i do still pour a little antifreeze in the traps.


----------



## WyCamper

James, you are CORRECT. SUPERTECH RV antifreeze (from Wal-Mart) does FREEZE at below zero temps. I have 6 gallons in my 2010 5th wheel right now that are frozen solid at Minus 2F. I have a pic of it undiluted in my toilet to hold the seal, I can set a coffee cup on it at MINUS 2F. When I contacted the store, they offered to give me replacement. They are missing the point and didn't seem concerned above keeping one customer happy. Line replacement is $$$$ in an RV, we go thru the trouble to prevent freeze-up and we get this. Not giving up, trying to contact someone at Wal-Mart that cares/understands the problem this can cause. All I can do is spread the word that SUPERTECH, at any price, is NO DEAL if you live in an area that will get below zero occasionally, all it takes is one solid freeze to cause problems.


----------



## Guest

well any antifreeze for potted water does freeze ,, but it does not expand ,, u should do more research into what u are saying ,, i have never seen potable water anti freeze ,, freeze ,, it does slush ,, but it does not expand ,, like i said before ,, u need to really get real about what u have posted ,, but there again ur prob a spammer sneaking in ,, but if u want i will be more then happy to see ur blufff ,, as many others here will prolly do also ,,, sorry ,, JMO ,, i did that to keep from getting in trouble here    But i am kinda wondering ,,, why 6 Gallons ,, most rvs take 2 to 3 gallons to winterize ,, u must have one hell of a 5er ,, it must be at least 45 ft or longer ,, or as i said ,, ur just spamming


----------



## WyCamper

Rv Antifreeze Freezing



			
				tnarvs;84907 said:
			
		

> well any antifreeze for potted water does freeze ,, but it does not expand ,, u should do more research into what u are saying ,, i have never seen potable water anti freeze ,, freeze ,, it does slush ,, but it does not expand ,, like i said before ,, u need to really get real about what u have posted ,, but there again ur prob a spammer sneaking in ,, but if u want i will be more then happy to see ur blufff ,, as many others here will prolly do also ,,, sorry ,, JMO ,, i did that to keep from getting in trouble here    But i am kinda wondering ,,, why 6 Gallons ,, most rvs take 2 to 3 gallons to winterize ,, u must have one hell of a 5er ,, it must be at least 45 ft or longer ,, or as i said ,, ur just spamming  [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, it is a 40 ft 5th wheel and it DOES take a minimum of 5 gallons in my freshwater tank to pump thru the entire trailer, I use 6 to be safe. If you owned anything that big you would know. And what exactly does the volume I use have to do with -50F Rated anti-freeze freezing solid at -2F?? Most folks would know what solid ice looks like, I have submitted a pic to my local RV dealer with weight sitting atop the pool of frozen anti-freeze. Do you work for SuperTech or are you from Tennessee (does it get BELOW ZERO there)???  Look at the SuperTech posts on the Wal-Mart site bud, there are two others there posting complaints about freezing also. Have a nice life dude.


----------



## Guest

I am not argueing if it froze or not ,, i have seen my own rv "slush" in -3 ,, but that was not here in TN ,, but in NM ,, but i wonder why u put so much in ur fresh water tank ,, u should have a pump conversion to pump it right out of the bottle and into the lines ,, it is not good for it to be in the freshwater tank ,, it takes to much to sanitize when rving time is here ,, and i hope also u have a water heater bypass ,,, that saves at least 6 to 10 gallons ,,, i have a 45 foot American Eagle MH ,, and i only use 3 gallons in it ,, 2 gallons for the main system ,, and 1 gallon for the aqua hot system


----------



## C Nash

I have a 34 foot Mh and I can winterize it with 1 & 1/2 gallon.  I never pour it in the fresh water tank and always by pass the H/W heater.  If the antifreeze freezes it will not expand.  Did it burst the bottle or swell it?  There may be a shelf life on RV antifreeze but I dont know.  As many rvs that are in the north and use it I am sure if it did not do as advertised the lawyers would be having a ball. I have seen it slush even here in Alabama in the jug.  There is plenty room in the fresh tank for expansion so I dont think there is a need to put it there.  I have never heard of dealers doing this.  Yes I do drain the tank and also the H/W tank.  All JMO. If there is no damage to the RV why worry?


----------



## H2H1

WELL I winterized mine today and only put in 2 gallons. I make sure the pink is flowing out of the faucets the rest is pored down the drains into the traps. BTW  I also buy mine from wally world and never had a problem. But it really don't get that cold in in south Georgia . It has gotten down to the teens. But I have had it to slush up inside the jug while in storage in the garage. But as other has stated it does not expand  so the lines are OK. The only reason I think your line froze and burst was you did not have all the water out of them. Also like someone said , you need a by pass valve installed so you do not have to put it in the holding tank. so much easier to winterize with the by pass valve, and less antifreeze. Good luck in the future when winterizing


----------

